# {{ HELP }} I'm looking for cheese kit component sources ...



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello

I would like to put together and sell locally, cheese kits for simple goat cheese, mozzarella, ricotta and paneer... I have been searching for sources of small molds, butter muslin, rennet tablets, citric acid and thermometers. Does anyone have suggestions on where I can find a supplier (wholesale or retail) for these kits? I plan on offering them at our local farmers markets...

I appreciate any help. Thanks so much!


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

I have been putting high quality kits for classes here because there are no good, reasonably priced kits available from the major suppliers. I use about half a dozen manufacturers to get the best prices. I am importing some supplies. Would be happy to talk about sharing sources or selling completed kits. Maybe PM is the best way?


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you. I will PM you.


----------

